# Daiwa Beefstick IS THE SHIETTTTTT



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

here is my older post/question on it

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...e-Diawa-beef-stick-any-good-or-complete-trash

literally the Beef stick got murdered by 3/4 of the posters. Said it breaks this horrible this that like blah blah. 

They said it sucks for casting with no explation, complanied about how heavy it was, and all this other extraneous complaints. 

Anyways i just go back from fishing as it is 4:50 am here, and maybe it will say so on the post. 

But i got to use the Beef stick, it chucked my bait the furthest i used a 4oz weight and i caught 7 nice size croaker with the beef stick, no other rod i had could cast as far as the new beef stick.

U said it would break? sike it got stuck in a rock while i was reeling in, i pulled on that jammed sinker/hook and the thing bent like a freshwater pan fish rod. 

and for a 12 ft rod that you said was horrible, i could even feel Croaker fish tugging on it, and the croaker i pulled up was the size of my hand. 

Btw i used 20lb line. 

AND THE BEEF STICK IS 30 BUCKS FOR 12FT. YOU SUCK IF YOU SAY IT SUCKS AND NEVER EVEN TRIED IT. FORGET ALL UR STUPID 100+ FISHING RODS. ME N MY BEEFSTICKS FROM NOW ON ALL THE WAY. 

( remark not directed to fisherman who fish south of the carolinas and north of Jersey, also not directed to boaters and kayakers or pier fishermen, thank you and have a good night )


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Oh ye and some of you guys complained about it being heavy, 

go lift some weights cuz that is pathetic... 

it wasn't heavy at all. Of course it doesnt feel like some freshwater rod, but its not heavy to cause my hand/wrist/forearm muscles/tendons to have any problems...

Idk where u guys been but the Daiwa Beef stick hasn't changed since a 2005 post i saw here on P&S forum thread. Those guys said the beefstick was great, and proved itself worthy as their clutch backup rod. And u all said in my post it wen't downhill. PFFFFFF.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats fine use what you prefer and if it fits your budget great


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Is your last name King?? Cause you sure sound like someone I know.....And so it begins again...hahahahahaha


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

CrownOfKings said:


> Oh ye and some of you guys complained about it being heavy,
> 
> go lift some weights cuz that is pathetic...


I'm no expert, but the weight of the rod is no big deal if you are casting fishfinder or bottom rigs every 15 minutes. If are casting lures, plugs, etc every 30 seconds or so for hours on end, I'm sure the weight ends up being a huge factor.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm gonna get rid of all my gear and switch to beefsticks now. This guy seems to know his stuff.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Please let us know if and when you catch some fish bigger than your hand. By the way , what knife did did you fillet them with?


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

> dudeondacouch
> I'm gonna get rid of all my gear and switch to beefsticks now. This guy seems to know his stuff.


ballistics and rainshadows aint got nuttin on them beefsticks - why did i spend all that cash?!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

SmoothLures- FDL


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

CRAP! I wasted hundreds of dollars on rods when I could have bought a whole lot of beer!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Glad you liked it ... but if you tried a $100 or up rod you would see the difference ... but enjoy it and have fun


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> Glad you liked it ... but if you tried a $100 or up rod you would see the difference ... but enjoy it and have fun


Don't bother surfchunker - his mind is made up..
This guy should have his own show. He's got the shietttt!
Thanks Crownofkings.. you've made my day. Maybe one day I'll catch croaker the size of my hand too..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Main thing is the Dude is out fishing and enjoying himself ... And that my friends is the reason we FISH ... Let the guy alone he's happy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Too late........


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Lmao something else


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

7.62 said:


> I'm no expert, but the weight of the rod is no big deal if you are casting fishfinder or bottom rigs every 15 minutes. If are casting lures, plugs, etc every 30 seconds or so for hours on end, I'm sure the weight ends up being a huge factor.


did you not read? who the hell uses a fish finder from the surf? Didn't i make that clear in my post of whom this was intended too and did i not post a old link of the previous thread in this thread?

Also what kind of person uses that in the chespeake bay from the shore/rocks? We all use the same thing. a bottom rig with 2 freaking hooks. ive never seen anything other than that and if you do use the fake stuff. sure go give it a shot see if you catch anything. 

Gotcha plug my ass. Nobody would even start off that way, they would start off the same way everybody else does, and only a surf fisherman would toss in fake crap when there is a blue fish blitz. And this sure aint no hatteras or carolinaos or something this is cheasepake bay it isn't as crazy as they have it on the beach.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep, King is defiantly the last name...hahahahahaha.....


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

HStew said:


> Please let us know if and when you catch some fish bigger than your hand. By the way , what knife did did you fillet them with?


Hm i guess my exp with getting my tackle stuck in a rock wasn;t clear enough. It was 30 bucks, i wanted to test itout if it broke ican buy a new one. So i pulled it as hard and i said it bent pretty damn far and the 20 lb mono didn't break and the tackle came flying up with 1 hook bent retarded. 

Im pretty sure getting it stuck on a rock and not breaking could bring in any fish from the surf in the chespeake bay other than Rays. 

Also i used the small fish as an example as to how i could STILL FEEL IT BITING. i threw that one back in!


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> Glad you liked it ... but if you tried a $100 or up rod you would see the difference ... but enjoy it and have fun


I tried over 100 dollar rods before wit a friend n his dad he has 100 lb braid power pro line on it too. WE went tautog fishing, and im pretty sure my Beef stick woulda brought up those tautog as well. How am i sure? I brought my dads 9 ft fishing rod which cost 20 bucks from the 90's. and it brought up tautog as well with 20lb mono. of course the 20 lb mono broke a lot because of the rocks at the inlet. And it was deep and the current was so fast, u cast ur bait infront of you it ends up 30 ft to ur right. And tautog fight hard and they weren't even as long as my forearm but they are thick and fat and have height. 

Only difference i saw in the 100+ rods were that they would be able to pull the 100lb braided line and tackle outta the rocks. Thats it. And they were somewhat more flexible and tiny bit lighter...


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

surfchunker said:


> Main thing is the Dude is out fishing and enjoying himself ... And that my friends is the reason we FISH ... Let the guy alone he's happy


The point of this is to clear the Daiwa Beef sticks name, from my old thread i posted the link onto in this thread.

and its not a peice of shit for 30 bucks.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

> did you not read? who the hell uses a fish finder from the surf?


i guess all the drum fisherman beaching citation fish over the years have been doing it wrong



> Yep, King is defiantly the last name...hahahahahaha.....


+1 to that


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

jyingling said:


> i guess all the drum fisherman beaching citation fish over the years have been doing it wrong
> 
> 
> +1 to that



i thought he was talking about boating. Fish finder... Sonar...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats what happens when you just up and start busting on the ancients......Slow down and smell the roses and you may learn a few things...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Fish finder is one of the most tried, true and proven surf fishing rigs.... ever.

I didn't just get in this.... I know I didn't



Tommy


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

My fishfinder gets sick and barfs up all her Alpo in seas over 15 feet. But she can can trail to beat the drum (pun) real good from the sand and last time I looked i didn't bent no hooks on a retard rock (fish). Use a stronger hook Capt. ( almost made a pun..Capt. Hook)


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Now im 100% convinced you do not need to own a fillet knife. Now the important question what kind of reel did you put on that rod?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread makes me smile.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

CrownOfKings said:


> *did you not read? who the hell uses a fish finder from the surf? *


Price. Less.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

my 12 foot beefstick is only 9 and a half foot now. must've been the steroids.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tommy said:


> Fish finder is one of the most tried, true and proven surf fishing rigs.... ever.
> 
> I didn't just get in this.... I know I didn't
> 
> ...


Yes you did hahahahahahahah Oh No now I just got sucked in hahahahahahaha


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Lmao ----- you all are off the hook !!!!!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Heeeeyyyyyy, wait just a second...
Isn't this thread missing something?


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG you caught a croaker with it? That's one hard fight. My rods would break on that one


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like somebody just doesn't wanna learn.......


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Crown
You have to understand, these guys are just busten your chops because they got nutten better to do  Most of them started out with Wally World specials so many years ago Wally World wasn't even around (yea yall know who the old farts are)

Ya just have to think of them as that old movie (Grumpy Old Men) they are waitting on the Fall fishn season to get here and untill then they just sit around and bait the new guys in


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Whut you talkin bout Willis......Not us, we would never.....


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok listen i have high end gear and i also have some cheaper gear that the wife and kids use as such as a 10ft beefstick that my wife loves and honestly catch more fish than some of the guys thats out fishing when we are out! Now with that being said i set up the tent camp at plo state park with the family at least 6 times a summer easily! I have fish PLO at least 15 times this year this summer already and as i type here on this thread im thinkng about plo or spsp tonight. With all that being said CROWN, can you catch fish on it? yes! is it heavy? yes. But if your soaking it doesnt matter as we do in this area from the surf! But honestly to even compare the beefstick to some of the higher end rods even a bps om $150 is a joke! As for fishfinder rigs from the surf here in the bay they are very effective my man dont sleep on them i was a sleeper once. But after seeing results i am now awake! just my .02!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> Heeeeyyyyyy, wait just a second...
> Isn't this thread missing something?


Love the picture! Mind if I use that as my avatar for a while?


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

maybe slowing down and reading a whole post would do this kid some good. they call it a fish finder rig for a reason. and the fake stuff usually catches alot more variety of fish then bw or squid. fi your happy catching croaker then have fun. Ill catch all the good eating fish on my fake stuff.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

lil red jeep said:


> Love the picture! Mind if I use that as my avatar for a while?


Knock yourself out!
;-)
I was actually surprised that was the best I could come up with Googling "Clowns on a Pier"!


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

How about this one??


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

STOP IT!!!! YOU ARE SCARING ME WITH ALL THESE CLOWNS!!! Jeep. Please don't use those for your avatar.

King, I did not pipe In negatively about the beefstick. Any fishing rod is better than no fishing rod . I still have the silstar I bought more than 20 years ago . I still take it fishing , it is no match for my more expensive fishing rods . I cannot use it to cast 8'n bait. I think that you have a lot of good points in your original post here . but why are you getting so pissy ? you asked everyone here a question . they each gave you a good answer . what's up with all the venom?? I am really glad to hear that your first trip with your new rod was successful . go back and catch a bunch of fish , the lesson is not over yet grasshopper . you have a good rod that is helping you catch good fish, be happy, go catch a bunch more fish . post some pictures here to show us what you caught .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

you a little uptight?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"did you not read? who the hell uses a fish finder from the surf?"

Guess I have been doin it wrong for the past 30 years I have been surf fishing. Thank you Professor King, you are the Yoda, The Guru, The Master of ALL surf fishing. Thank so much for schooling me.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Maybe he thought you were talking about one of these?

<a href="http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff386/dfloyd1974/?action=view&current=finder.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff386/dfloyd1974/finder.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I need to get my clown outfit out of the cleaners and visit some piers soon!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I totally use those in the surf too. Just chuck the transducer out into the wash.

You have to carry around a battery, but it's a small price to pay for knowing where to cast with my wal-mart rods.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I totally use those in the surf too. Just chuck the transducer out into the wash.
> 
> You have to carry around a battery, but it's a small price to pay for knowing where to cast with my wal-mart rods.


Rotflmao


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

dudeondacouch said:


> i totally use those in the surf too. Just chuck the transducer out into the wash.
> 
> You have to carry around a battery, but it's a small price to pay for knowing where to cast with my wal-mart rods.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> I totally use those in the surf too. Just chuck the transducer out into the wash.
> 
> You have to carry around a battery, but it's a small price to pay for knowing where to cast with my wal-mart rods.


You're doing it wrong. You mount the transducer to a remote control boat and drive it around the sandbar.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

I"m rolling all over the floor, laughing my A - - offl, and knocked the key board on the floor. :!!!!! Damned if you all ain't having a good time with this thread. THIS IS FUNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> You're doing it wrong. You mount the transducer to a remote control boat and drive it around the sandbar.


Preferably this boat. Might need to install a shock leader and a static mag though. 
http://www.basspro.com/Aviva-Fishin-Buddy-Remote-Controlled-Boat/product/10208206/-1616753


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Look what I caught on my Beefstick with a Fishfinder!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine (fishfinder) got 4 legs, goes woof woof and points where to cast, then runs back and keeps those pesky plovers and such away from my shrimps. Good girl! Nee to teach her to pull the cart up the beach and fetch me my surf stick ( which will be the beefstick soon as i sell these other ones).


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> Look what I caught on my Beefstick with a Fishfinder!


Hey,
Lets keep this thread on point huh? 
We were talking about clowns on a pier, and this one is obviously on a boat.
Oh, wait a second, I guess I got sidetracked too...
Sorry, I didn't mean to speak out of turn.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Clowns with croaker nets...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Great,
Now I have to go downstairs and get the windex to clean the beer off of the monitor.
Thanks.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

"......avoid loud and aggressive persons; they are vexations to the spirit....."
Desiderata


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

After reading this thread, I want to buy a beefstick and a fish finder for the shore.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

757 Fire said:


> Now im 100% convinced you do not need to own a fillet knife. Now the important question what kind of reel did you put on that rod?


I got a berkly fillet knife from wal mart...

but i put an Abu Garcia C510 GLX spinning reel on my Beef stick. I tried to find it on the Abu Garcia website, but they don't even have that on the site. Its my dads and its from the 90's he got 2 combos for 20 bucks each, a 11 ft surf spin 711st street Daiwa tournament with the abu garcia C510 GLX spinning reel and a 9 ft Zebco ocean side 1100 series with a RYOBI SX-5 spinning reel.


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

slevinkelevra said:


> Maybe he thought you were talking about one of these?
> 
> <a href="http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff386/dfloyd1974/?action=view&current=finder.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff386/dfloyd1974/finder.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Yea, thats what i thought he wus talking about

the Fish finder looks like the same thing as a bottom feeder rig everybody uses. But you just chopped 1 hook off. I don't see how that catches more fish or works better or sumtin...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The "bottom feeder" rig usually employs hooks up to say, um...2/0. The fish finder, and one variation the "cannonball" are used with bigger rods,reels, bigger hooks, bigger baits for bigger fish like the Red Drum. There is another example like the fishfinder that uses a egg sinker and a flounder (khale) hook. There are other good rigs out there. Explore and you"ll find more.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

A lot less lippy now that you realize how ignorant and foolish you are, eh? And I thought I was about as ignorant as they come in saltwater world, which is why I don't post much and why I CERTAINLY don't mouth off when I KNOW I don't know what the hell I'm even talking about!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Dont forget the proper knots for your rigs and shockers.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I use that one for my fishfinder bucket rigs.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ha, congratulations man, you found your go to rod. That's fine, everyone has opinions, yours might be different than others, but it shall be respected like any others. However, watch your language/[email protected]$$ tone. The last thing a website as good as this one needs is some kid thinking he can just mouth off and school every angler on here, people who have been at it for years and years. 

Man it's been a while since i've posted on here, hey guys.


----------

